# Potassium Permanganate in GTA



## zfarsh

Anyone here bought Potassium Permanganate, and if so, where do you get it from? I really need this stuff soon to treat my main planted tank.


----------



## yourchoice

Hydroponics type store.


----------



## DaFishMan

You want to treat the entire tank ? For what purpose ?


----------



## mousey

also can be found at stores like water depot.


----------



## zfarsh

ok thanks for the suggestions, will try these places out


----------



## SHORTY

*Looking for PP*

HI there, try any water softener and supply store, a 5Lbs jug will run you about 60-70 dollars and will be enough to last you 10 lifetimes. I was told that this stuff has become a somewhat restricted product and is getting harder to obtain, suppliers included. If you can't find any let me know and I'll just give you some!

SHORTY.


----------



## zfarsh

hey there, thank you for the suggestions. Shoppers DrugMart is going to get me some, though it is more expensive, it is at 18$ for 100g, and i am getting two for my 60g tank, so it should be enough for a 6 days treatment, at 3 ppm dose, i hope.


----------



## DaFishMan

zfarsh hi,

How large is your plant tank and what problem are you treating in it ? 

PPs a corrosive, hazardous substance that can wipe your fish, plants and biological filter in one shot and it doesn't take much. Depending on the problem, there could be a less harsh treatment such as hydrogen peroxide, you might not need 3ppm of pp, or you may be able to treat something outside the tank in isolation from your fish.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

zfarsh said:


> hey there, thank you for the suggestions. Shoppers DrugMart is going to get me some, though it is more expensive, it is at 18$ for 100g, and i am getting two for my 60g tank, so it should be enough for a 6 days treatment, at 3 ppm dose, i hope.


Curious but which location is willing to order for you and what did you say to get them to sell it to you? A few Shoppers here flat out refused when I asked. Getting $1 syergines was hard enough going through a lengthy questioning by them.


----------



## Roberacer1

Please excuse my ignorance. Not trying to be rude, just understand. Seachem sells Flourish "Potassium" for the very purpose of supplementing plants in freshwater aquaria. Is that not what you would need? Other than the price difference and the fact that you are probably buying a bottle of mostly water. Presumably to make it safe for the general public to use it. What is the difference? It is widely (or at least was when I bought mine a year ago now) available at any serious aquarium shop. I haven't looked in a while though.

As far as buying a ferts in concentrated, bulk form we need to understand that some of these elements are key in making explosives. That would probably account for the heightened regulations in that regard.


----------



## BillD

Potassium permanganate is a powerful oxider, used in the treatment of various fish diseases as well as sterilizing agent, not used as a potassium fertilizer.


----------



## Roberacer1

Ah. and so in lies the inability to understand. I presume that as a treatment even in a large tank we would be dealing with amounts measured in teaspoons so any real amount would be a waist anyway.


----------



## zfarsh

I bought it from Shoppers Drug Mart as a special order in Mississauga at Square One. Not sure if they got this for me cause I am a regular customer on prescription drugs for other things, but they were able to get this from one of their suppliers. I have just started the process, and it is my first time, but the quality seems good as it diluted very easily with the hot water (i was expecting to have to struggle with this, but no).

Good Luck to all, and the 100 g is probably way too much, so if someone needs a bit in a hurry, let me know.


----------



## kev416

http://www.fishfarmsupply.ca/mm5/me...ore_Code=FFS&Product_Code=PTP5&Category_Code=


----------



## ubr0ke

jungle clear water also contains pp...


----------

